# 2006 Jetta 2.5 fuel pump relay location



## Gusman21 (May 26, 2012)

Hello  I need to replace the fuel pump relay on my Jetta. I've pulled the light switch panel and accessed the relay bays behind there but I do not see the relay. The OEM relay is numbered "409". The one visible in the relay bays that is of similar size is labeled "433" The Bentley, Haynes and Chilton manuals do not show the location of this relay. Does anyone know? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty sure it's in the fuse/relay box in the engine compartment.


----------



## Gusman21 (May 26, 2012)

We looked there and there is no Relay numbered 409, unless there is another box besides the one to the right of the battery. Is there a different number for a compatible relay? Thanks for responding.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Might be under the dash, under the headlight switch there are tons of relays under there. Or it may be in the fuel pump itself..let me take a look

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Gusman21 (May 26, 2012)

I checked both in the dash behind the light switch an din the engine compartment next to the battery. Many relays there but none is labeled "409" I haven't checked near the fuel pump. Where is the fuel pump anyway? 

Cheers...


----------



## Gusman21 (May 26, 2012)

Bump Bump...


----------



## truwagen (Jun 14, 2007)

Bentley says the fuel pump relay is in "Relay panel D above vehicle electrical system control module, under left side dashboard" 

To get to it, you need to lower the vehicle electrical system control module first (relay panel B). Remove the two screws under driver side dash near pedals, unhook foot light harness, disengage the OBD2 plug from the panel using a small screwdriver, reach up underneath dashboard and press on locking tabs to release the vehicle electrical system control module from dashboard support frame. Then lower the module to gain access to the relays. 

If your car was built between 11/2004 and 06/2007: On relay panel D, the fuel pump relay is in slot 5 (all the way to the right). There are actually 3 fuel pump relays here, J17 - fuel pump relay, J49 fuel pump 2 relay, and J643 the 2.5L fuel primer relay. 

If your car was built 07/2007 onward, the fuel pump relay is in position 4 (second from left), and these cars have a J17 fuel pump relay and J832 auxiliary fuel pump relay -- no J643. 

The fuel pump is in the fuel tank. :beer: 

Curious why you need to replace the relay -- did it come up in a diagnostic scan? This recently came up on my 2007 2.5L and I've been hearing some intermittent fuel pump type clicking in the passenger rear. It seems to have disappeared for the time being though...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

^ At least the fine engineers at VW made it easily accessible. :banghead:


----------



## Gusman21 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks trudub. Those relay numbers was what I needed because they did not match the number on the replacement we were sold. The one we were sold is labeled 409.


----------

